

Setting up an office for a software company. - OrsonWelles
http://www.andreybutov.com/blog/2009/02/01/setting-up-an-office-for-a-software-company/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Your new office looks great! Nice job with the layout, and a cute puppy too.

